# Wont get wasted without company



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

FIRST THINGS FIRST WOW ITS BEEN 2 YEARS!!!!! ok got that out my system hello all again. A little background for those who may not know me or who wasnt around 2 years ago when we where having real problems, Im now 28 with 2 kids and have been married for 7 years and we beat that ulgy demons known as divorce's BUTT!!! 

Now on to the real reason Im here, wondering if anyone else has ever had problems with the wife not wanting to get drunk/drank when alone at home with only you and her? 

See what happened last new years she got wasted i mean totally wasted, we got home and she ravaged me, we done things we have never done before. Again on her birthday she agian dove into liquid courage and ravaged me in the middle of the living room the house guest where all left room. Just to show this does not have to be a special event type deal, a few months ago had 3 friends over planing a big fishing trip and she again drinks her fill until she is a horny little sex addict and im the only man she wants. 

But here's the problem she will drink around when where alone but not even enough to get her buzzed. Even for the anniversary this year we stayed home bought a few drinks, got the kids to bed early. She talked all day about how she was gonna drink her drank cuddled in her mans arms for her anniversary and she has one drink.

So anyone else have a wife who just wont party when she home alone with you? 

P.S. I know how some people are so before you start NO IM NOT TRYING TO GET MY WIFE DRUNK TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF HER!!!!! She always talks about things she wants to try and until she finds that liquid courge we always end up saying lets just try that next time.


----------



## Moulin (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd spend time and effort on getting that kind of groove on without special aids like alcohol. 

Have you tried asking her why it's only when really drunk that she's that aggressive sexually? Maybe she's shy about doing that sober thinking you'll think less of her?


----------



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh its nothing to extreme, she basically take control I mean the first night after she was real drunk she literally held me down....and yes she is very shy, she is the type where if not for the "incentive" then turn the lights off. 

Shes a little on the heavy side and because of that she tends to be shy about being naked even though ive told her a million times she could be 500lbs and it would only give me more to love 

I just find it strange that she don't wanna really drink unless others are around, cant seem to get into a party mood without 4-5 people type deal.


----------



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh and to be noted if she has not been drinking when we have company spend the night even in the guest room on the other side of the house she is too shy to do anything.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I, too, get terribly randy when I've had a few. This used to be an issue because hubby could not perform after he'd had a few and he would reject me. (Now things are much better; he's more than happy to fool around even if his erection is not coming out to play.)

Maybe you just need to try to create more of a "party" atmosphere at home. Put on some good music and dance with her if she likes dancing and you don't hate it is much as most men seem to! See if she enters into it then. She may feel a bit self-conscious, but at an actual party when everyone is getting merry it's easier to lose control of how much is being drunk.

That said, of course, it's not exactly good for anyone to drink to excess so if you can together find some way of tapping into her sex kitten side without so much booze I am sure it would be a good thing.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I wish my wife would get horny for me.


----------



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

@Waiwera yeah she remembers it, she apologized to some friends the night after she jumped me in front of everyone but went on to ask "how bad the house was shanking" (we where in a trailer)

@climbingthewalls I think thats part of it lack of a party atmosphere and with that i guess 2 people is not much of a party, as for music well we hit a tough spot, Im a full blow metal head pure me a jack and coke and crank up some DIO thats a party, after a few drinks however she wants lady gaga ect....that crap just gives me a headach and then im out the mood lol 

@Mrk im not just talking about getting the wife horny, im talking about mad crazy im gonna jump you right here style horny....if your having problems with your wife and 0 Sexual relations i suggest surprising her with something hugelly romantic. With my wife if she comes home to find i took off work earlly and made dinner and already poured her a hot bath in a candle lit bathroom ill be all set for the night....you should try this....remember the key is not to make it look like your doing stuff to get her going do it just to show love and If she still just comes to bed uninterested live with it cuddle close and sleep take baby steps.


----------



## BruisedGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

akasephiroth said:


> Oh its nothing to extreme, she basically take control I mean the first night after she was real drunk she literally held me down....and yes she is very shy, she is the type where if not for the "incentive" then turn the lights off.
> 
> Shes a little on the heavy side and because of that she tends to be shy about being naked even though ive told her a million times she could be 500lbs and it would only give me more to love
> 
> I just find it strange that she don't wanna really drink unless others are around, cant seem to get into a party mood without 4-5 people type deal.


I'm wondering if you're my ex, lol. 

After the birth of my son, it took a while to get back to pre-prego weight. My boy killed my body. If it was digestable, I ate it. Long story short, once we were given the green light for sex I was too worried about what my ex thought about my "new" body. He was much like you and could care less. I was sexy to him (or so he said) any time of the day, at any weight, lights on or off. 

Going without any alcohol for a year and then getting hammered (not on purpose) brought me out of my shell. Had a sitter, went to a party and on our way home he had to pull over. He couldn't focus on the road for my pretty much taking him in the car. I didn't care what I looked like or what he would think. I wanted what I wanted, right then, right there. 

Much like you he loved it so much that he tried to get me to drink again, just me and him. Nah. Not happening. 

I'm a social drinker. Once in a blue moon I'll have a mixed drink or a glass of wine at home but I don't find anything fun about getting drunk at home with no one other than my SO. 

Your wife is just insecure about her looks. When she's had so much to drink she's not afraid to dance or have her way with you. Just keep building her up. Soon she won't need the booze to be her in bed. But stop trying to get her to drink just you and her. Big, big turn off. 

And no matter how many times you tell her she's beautiful, she has to think she's beautiful for that insecurity to change.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I totally get this. My boyfriend knows that I am a "I don't give a f*ck" kind of chick in the bedroom when I have had a few too many. He likes it.  Of course the next day I am embarressed over some of my behavior but a part of me does enjoy seeing that side of me come out too. 

A light bulb went off when I read your post. My BF bought a checker board game and instead of chips they were little shot glasses. He filled them up with a very tasty alcohol (think it was Bailey's) and each time I jumped one of his glasses, I had to take a shot. It's the only game he has let me win. Hmmmm....???!! LOL But we'll play other games too and incorporate drinks. It's a fun, bonding experience in more ways than one. 

So perhaps your wife doesn't like just sitting around drinking for the sole purpose of getting drunk. I get that. So suggest playing a board or card game, pour her a glass of wine or whatever and use the drink as a fun wager. 

Strip poker, anyone? 

PS -- Please drink responsibily!


----------



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

@bruised Girl thank you a lot of insight there. Ive brought up the idea of sitting around the house just us once or twice but never forceful with it, bought her a bottle of Coniac for her b-day got a ugly look so added a few other gifts with it the next day lol. I think she is the same as you just a social drinker and she does have self esteem issues she has had them since we where dating. She tries her best to cover them up and hide them but i know there there. Hell just today she sat in a booth at BK and said "are the tables getting smaller or am i getting bigger" yeah didn't answer that question for fear of my life cause ether answer woulda been wrong!!!


----------



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

@IrishgirlVA omg yes!!! great idea!!! giving me ideas!!!! too bad i have to work this weekend but next weekend Call of duty shot party (she love's playing CoD) and this sounds good enough to invite friends over to give it a shot...but then agian we might all end up drunk and she the only sober one lol


----------



## BruisedGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

akasephiroth said:


> @bruised Girl thank you a lot of insight there. Ive brought up the idea of sitting around the house just us once or twice but never forceful with it, bought her a bottle of Coniac for her b-day got a ugly look so added a few other gifts with it the next day lol. I think she is the same as you just a social drinker and she does have self esteem issues she has had them since we where dating. She tries her best to cover them up and hide them but i know there there. Hell just today she sat in a booth at BK and said "are the tables getting smaller or am i getting bigger" yeah didn't answer that question for fear of my life cause ether answer woulda been wrong!!!


Smart choice!

I haven't had esteem issues in years, up until recently. Back to the drawing board. =)

I think it's great to love your woman, whatever size she may be. But I also think it's smart to want her to be healthy. 

Best of luck.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

akasephiroth said:


> @Mrk im not just talking about getting the wife horny, im talking about mad crazy im gonna jump you right here style horny....if your having problems with your wife and 0 Sexual relations i suggest surprising her with something hugelly romantic. With my wife if she comes home to find i took off work earlly and made dinner and already poured her a hot bath in a candle lit bathroom ill be all set for the night....you should try this....remember the key is not to make it look like your doing stuff to get her going do it just to show love and If she still just comes to bed uninterested live with it cuddle close and sleep take baby steps.


I think I neglected to mention that she hates me. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Never quite understood how or why some people need to get drunk in order to have really great sex, or try something wild and new...


----------



## Claufjdia (Sep 26, 2013)

thinking you'll think less of her?


----------

